# New Continental DWS 06?



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Has anyone bought a set of these tires? Supposed to improve the handling over the original DWS that has received rave reviews by TireRack customers.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was going to get some for our new x5 around the first week of June when I pick up the car. There is about $150 difference in price on the set of 4, I thought I would go ahead and try the new version. Also the original DWS are supposedly out of stock a lot, so I am hoping these would be more available if I need another at one point.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

I had the DWS when they were first out and sold out nationwide on my RWD Cadillac STS for 2yrs, man those tires saved my life countless of time especially in the snow 2010-2012.
Fast forward to Nov 2014 found a set of almost new DWS for my X3 and slapped them on. Can't complain once again drove home 94 miles under heavy snow storm that happened February 21st then another 60 miles roundtrip to a relative house that evening. 
Look forward to teh DWS06 when these require replacement.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

The size I need for the dws 06 is back ordered until August. I was thinking about just getting the original dws, but I am worried that a year or so from now I am not going to be able to find any if I have a flat. Don't want to be forced to switch all four tires.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

djsaad1 said:


> The size I need for the dws 06 is back ordered until August. I was thinking about just getting the original dws, but I am worried that a year or so from now I am not going to be able to find any if I have a flat. Don't want to be forced to switch all four tires.


I expect after they have been on the market for a while you won't have any trouble locating the size you need. If you can wait a while, I would, the 06 version appears to be better in almost every test I have read.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The new DWS 06 has a nice aggressive tread pattern like the original version to maintain great all-season traction, but the tire is improved in most other areas. Most notably the new versions steering response is much quicker, which was a sore point with the older version of the tire.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Sonicendeavor (May 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The new DWS 06 has a nice aggressive tread pattern like the original version to maintain great all-season traction, but the tire is improved in most other areas. Most notably the new versions steering response is much quicker, which was a sore point with the older version of the tire.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Gary,
Any idea what the handling improvements have done to the ride quality on the DWS06 vs. the DWS?
I need to replace the 19" Goodyear LS2's and am looking for a significant improvement in ride quality, while still maintaining good handling for those occasional spirited corners. DWS with slightly improved handling seems like a good fit even though the car will never see snow or ice here in Southern California.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We have not found a noticeable change in ride quality between the old DWS and the new DWS06 tires.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

@Gary 

When will they have 245/45/R19 sizes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

LycanNyc said:


> @Gary
> 
> When will they have 245/45/R19 sizes?


There has been no announcements or information on the DWS06 in 245/45R19 so I would not expect to see them this year.


----------

